
Reddit Is Down - max0563
https://www.reddit.com/
======
omgbobbyg
Reddit down, global productivity up.

------
cbg0
Error rate on [https://reddit.statuspage.io/](https://reddit.statuspage.io/)
spiking like crazy and the pages on the site are returning "Our CDN was unable
to reach our servers", possibly a configuration error?

~~~
52-6F-62
More data:
[https://downdetector.com/status/reddit](https://downdetector.com/status/reddit)

You'd think the world is burning

------
rasz
Reddit, Twitter, tons of others in recent days. Has someone finally weaponized
Intel CPU faults and raids everything not nailed to the floor on the internet?

------
stonewhite
Reddit statuspage with relevant stats:
[https://reddit.statuspage.io/](https://reddit.statuspage.io/)

------
_-_T_-_
Curiously, [https://old.reddit.com](https://old.reddit.com) is up

~~~
max0563
It also loaded properly if you were not logged in.

